#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: درخواست آموزش نصب نرم افزار کیهان

## maryam_sh

سلام امروز از دفتر خدمات ارتباطی سیستم واسم آوردن که نرم افزار keyhan client مربوط به سامانه همراه اول می باشد رو نصب کنم ولی بنده هیچ آشنایی ندارم از همکاران کسی هست آموزش نصب این نرم افزار و همچنین تنظیمات مربوط به ip رو به بنده بدین.تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
فایل pdf را دانلود کنید.

----------

*AMD*,*amen*,*arash&l*,*iran.repare*,*kavosh83*

----------

